# Were you born by C-Section ? Were you not breastfed? Long course antibiotics as child?



## alexolx123 (Dec 6, 2014)

Answering some post I was explaing that yes antibiotics kill your gut flora and it's directly connected to your health and most certaintly your digestion.

by trying to back me up with some articles I just did random search on google and the first two websites say this :

*"investigators believe that antibiotic use in infancy appears to impede the growth of certain beneficial gut bacteria responsible for digestive health and normal immunity, and that C-section delivery prevents a baby's exposure to important maternal bacteria in the vaginal canal that go on to colonize a baby's gut and help build immunity."*

http://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/news/media/releases/birth_by_c_section_early_antibiotic_use_put_kids_at_risk_for_allergic_esophagitis

and another completly diferent one said this:

*"During a normal vaginal birth the baby is exposed to all sorts of things from the mother, whereas a C-section delivery is far more sterile. But it seems that it's good for children to get bacteria from their mother and start colonising their intestines with bacteria as quickly as possible,"*

*In recent years, a number of Danish and international studies have shown that children who were born by C-section are more prone to type 1 diabetes, hay fever, and asthma compared to children who were delivered in the old-fashioned way." *

http://sciencenordic.com/mouse-study-c-sections-cause-immune-system-malfunction

_____________

SO NOW I ASK YOU IBS SUffERER, *1* - Were you born by C-Section ?* 2* - Were you not breastfed? *3* - Were you given lots of antibiotics as *a)* a child, *b )* as a teenager or *c)* even as an adult for long time? *4* - do you have any other chronic diseases/autoimmunity ?


----------



## alexolx123 (Dec 6, 2014)

(I love the drama at the end)


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

No I wasn't born via C-Section. I was not breast fed. I did have alot of antibiotics for many bouts of tonsilitis. (Still have the blasted things! And today they don't even give antibiotics for it!)

But probably most importantly I grew up in a lake community. I went swimming everyday in the summer. We didn't have sewers installed there til I was in HS. So everyone had septic systems..... Funny how I got sick with many stomach viruses every summer. Oy!


----------



## Jesse1234 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have been finding that a lot of people with IBS have not been breastfed.

Anyone that was breastfed who has IBS?


----------



## alexolx123 (Dec 6, 2014)

would be great to have more participants to have some statistical matter, but now things are looking like this:

*IBS sufferers:*

- alex : *1* - *3 **food poisonned (fp)*

- BQ : *2* - *3*

*- *jesse : *1 *- *2* - *3 ** (fp)*

- Tok : *1* - *2* - *3*

- nick : *1* - *2* - *3*

- tigerbolt : *1* - *2*

- Shane M : - - *3* -* (fp)*

- NothingL : - - *3* - *4* - *(fp)*

- andreea : - - -* (fp?)*

- zeroblue : - - -* (fp)*

*Not IBS:*

- annie : - - *4*


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

alex--if you want, you could repost this as a survey (after clicking on "start new topic" , click on "manage topic poll", to the right of the screen.)

it's an interesting topic. thanks for posting it.

i was born via vaginal delivery, i was breastfed, have very rarely taken antibiotics.

chronic disease: mitochondrial disease--mild so far but probably the cause of many of my other chronic problems--slow colonic transit, fibromyalgia, reynaulds, allergies, etc.

i don't have ibs --although that was my first diagnosis many years ago. once i had all my tests, my dx changed to slow transit constipation, pelvic floor dysfunction and a few other problems..


----------



## alexolx123 (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi annie! Thank you so much for your reply, I edited this original post to make it a poll but then I realized it wont provide the results as I wanted and people who dont have IBS will also probably reply to it and it would make the poll pointless. anyway I will add you to the results post because it can be important to see the constrasting results!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks..









yes, this is all very interesting.


----------



## TOK-715 (Jul 25, 2011)

1 I was born by C-section
2 I was not breastfed
3 I was given lots of antibiotics as a child
4 No, I haven't


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh--I just saw #4--any other chronic diseases/autoimmunity. I have mitochondrial disease, which is probably the cause of many of my other problems--slow colonic transit, fibromyalgia etc.. i'll edit and add that to my original answer.


----------



## alexolx123 (Dec 6, 2014)

thank you so much for your input *Tok* !! it is starting to be scary so far

____

*annie *about your mitochondrial disease please check this talk by a woman I admire and respect,* Minding your Mitochondria*:


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

alex--oh yes--thanks for that. super advice. i've read the excerpts of her book on amazon.

her diet sounds a lot like mine except mine is limited somewhat due to my constipation problems and refux--no acidic foods or citrus, i have to eat low fiber and also low FODMAP. so it's not as healthy as i'd like but it's still pretty good.


----------



## alexolx123 (Dec 6, 2014)

*annie* maybe would be great to start a new thread about mitochondria but acid reflux and heartburn can also be because of what you are eating and the way you are eating it. It can be prevented. before I started my strick diet I had a lot of heartburn everyday and felt very acidic so let me tell you you should try to do a more alkaline diet. that being said, citrus like orange and limon are acid but after digestion they are simple one of the best alkalinizing foods you can eat so dont skip them. if you want more help about this and about diet please check here and we keep helping each other : http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/204402-alexs-successful-food-log-bammm/

keep in mind most animal products, fried foods (or heated vegetable oils) are acidic foods and you need to counterbalance that with vegetables and fruits, water and I even heard about deep breathing (I dont mind this one anyway)

and by the way, people tend to say fiber is what stops digestion or something and in huge ammounts it can be true but fiber is absolutly necessary for a smooth digestion. It is needed !! but I would maybe skip unsoluble fiber and add more soluble one

(sometimes I feel Im starting to be bossy and Im sorry XD I just want to help)


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes, thanks. I adapt my diet to what works for me--ie--if it aggravates my reflux, I don't eat it. and that's basically how I control my reflux without having to use meds--can't take the meds anyway due to osteoporosis... I also have sensitive teeth so tends to affect what I eat, too (ie--no citrus or lemon) .

and oh yes, thanks, I've read in depth about fiber, the various kinds, done lots of experimenting over the years (i'm old--lol) --and also about the alkaline diet. I do eat some fiber, just not too much. and yes, more soluble than insoluble. I have abdominal adhesions due to surgery so that complicates things as well and makes too much fiber a no-no..

deep breathing is great







...belly breathing. so is meditation, following the breath....

and oh no, you are not bossy--you're very well informed and helpful.







thanks.


----------



## alexolx123 (Dec 6, 2014)

yes meditation is great even thought it doesnt help with my problems with IBS. Im sorry but you've mentioned osteoporosis. I dont know if you take supplementation or medication or if you are doing anything about it, but strength training (its is not that scary and its suitable for everyone) *does* huge things for osteoporosis, much more than any other things as it seems. maybe this article is actually very suitable for your own situation "*Exercise effects on bone mass in postmenopausal women are site-specific and load-dependent."*

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/882 2346

the conclusions of the study: *"Postmenopausal bone mass can be significantly increased by a strength regimen that uses high-load low repetitions but not by an endurance regimen that uses low-load high repetitions. We conclude that the peak load is more important than the number of loading cycles in increasing bone mass in early postmenopausal women."*

keep in mind this study was done in woman probably at your age and with your condition

in case you need any help with this you can also ask


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes you are right--I've been doing strength training--as well as taking supplements and healthy eating-- since my early thirties in the hopes of preventing osteoporosis. and I still do it of course. very important..

now I take medication as well.

in my case, genetics has a lot to do with it--my father's side all suffered from osteoporosis.


----------



## alexolx123 (Dec 6, 2014)

wow that's awesome!! how much do you squat? and deadlift?









ahah this is getting too much off topic here


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes it is veering a bit off topic...

i can no longer do what i used to do because of other health problems--no squats because of pelvic floor problems and arthritic knees..lol..and back, spine and sacroiliac problems limit my lifting. but i do what i can based on the advice from my physical therapists.


----------



## alexolx123 (Dec 6, 2014)

thats great annie keep up the good work !!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks


----------



## andreea (Dec 20, 2013)

*For your study, hopefully it will add to something: 1* - Was born naturally, hence not c-section ?* 2* - I've been breastfed *3* - I had very limited amounts of antibiotic administered throughout my whole life *4* -i do not have chronic illnesses, pretty healty throughout my life, aside of a gastroenterological issue that my body had to defeat on its own (suspect this triggered IBS)


----------



## alexolx123 (Dec 6, 2014)

thank you *andreea*!! you are the 1rst replying that having IBS, doesnt confirm the other conditions. just to make it clear - are you sure you were not given antibiotics as a child? when I was given long course of antibiotics I was only a baby so I dont remember it obviously thats why Im asking. and just out of curiosity







what was the name of the problem you had that started IBS? thank you!


----------



## tigerbolt (Dec 10, 2014)

Hello alexolx123,

I really think it's wonderful your trying to find a connection or link between IBS! I was born by C-Section and I was not breastfed. I was not giving a lot of antibiotics in my life and I don't have any other chronic diseases. I am 22 years old. My IBS started when I was 17-18 years old for no reason. It just came out of no where. It soon esculated quickly and became what it is today. I am still wondering what could have triggered it and why it happened.


----------



## alexolx123 (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi *tigerbolt* !! Yes, I think the answer is here but professionals are so spread throught the very specific and isolated fields of action like medicine, labs, healthcare, that they have to be so concentrated and focused on their daily routine, for example treating little kids heart or discovering the reaction between a cell and a virus that it's hard to see the big picture and I understand that.

I honestly belive in the following: "There are really only five causes of all disease: allergens, microbes or imbalance of the bugs in your gut, toxins, poor diet, and stress. All of these can trigger symptoms and create thousands of diseases."

That's why I *know* the answer is somewhere else besides our heads as most people say. In scientific research and controlled studies there is NOT scientific evidence linking *hight levels of cortisol (the hormone of stress) with the bowel problems of IBS.* And this was told by my doctor yesterday, Its not a conspiracy theory









Your story is very similar to mine as for how it started and evolved. Now imagine your bowels dont have the tools (given by natural birth and breast milk or destroyed by *anti-bio*-tics) to function and recover 100% like a regular person. and by bad luck you eat something like food poisenning, you get an infection or you just became dificient in the enzimes that breakdown milk lactose (because that is what happens to most mammals - including humans *that are the only ones that continue to ingest milk after childhood*), so your body cant digest it and it causes awful things to your body (imagine a cancer growing inside you, its so bad and still your body doesnt give you this alarming signs, your body doesnt just put you into pain and misery like these because it likes you to suffer -and yet its what most doctors tend to makes us believe: everything is fine just ignore it!!) so you ingested something that have putted your digestive system recovering and by now your immune system is super alert to foreight invaders or even allergenic things or chemicals or things it cant digest and it starts over-reacting and you dont know whats causing it and keep eating everything because you dont know and it even over-reacts more so you understand and starts reacting even to things that are similar to what caused the past reactions - and it becomes a cycle - it becomes a disaster may I say. and that is also why that people say "once you are fine (once your system can chill the $$$$$$ out and is given time to heal) you can slowly start introducing back your foods.

now I know it sounds bad and it is bad. and even my english is bad and even I am tired o writing this but Im 100% symptoms free or almost 2 weeks now (and its not more time because I slip) because I eliminated that my triggers, strickly. uff I need to eat something









*IT.IS.KNOWN. AND WIDELY ACCEPTED *that most common chronic diseases like cancer, type 2 diebetis etc are either triggered or prevented by lifestyle factors like polution, lack of exercise (sedentarism), stress and food choices. how come that in IBS it is more acceptable to say that it is "all in your head" that saying that the material things, you put inside your body, everyday, three times a day, can have impact on your bowel movements?

*And yes.* Most of IBS sufferers have stress, anxiety or they even are in a depressive state.

But the real question is: How could they not be?


----------



## andreea (Dec 20, 2013)

i'm positive about not having had antibiotics administered, i was througout my life a healthy person, was very hard to catch a cold and never medicated by myself with anything. still go by the principle that its preferred that the body deals with most of the minor illnesses by its own, to toughen it up. i unfortunately, to this day, do not know what i had when i was a teenager, discussed it with my gastroenterologist, she said that it must have been a bug, but my system eliminated it.i remember being sick for weeks, throwing up at everything ingested, even tea and having very bad D. and after that, it was never the same.this was about 14 years ago and i've been having ibs symptoms come and go since.are there people who get better out of the blue for 1 or 2 years and then go back to ibs for years again?just wondering


----------



## alexolx123 (Dec 6, 2014)

Im such a pain in the ass I know -what you described seem like food poisining to me. maybe you ate toxin loaded seafood or a product that was out o expiration date, or a yogurt? probably you cant remember. did you get really really, I mean k.o. wasted by alcool, drugs or smoking a lot? have you ever did a stool test, sibo test? do you use to scratch yourself a lot of times during the day? bad memory? when you wake up is your tongue white on top back? (Im crazy I know aha)

and yes - at least for me the level of severity changed during the times: I had before IBS but like 3 and half ago I started to cook and I loved super spicy food and food that were made in vegetable oil heated for long time and it made it much worst. My bowels are much more sensitive since then


----------



## ShaneM (Nov 12, 2014)

Interesting notions you've derived here; I do feel you are on to something with the excess of antibiotics causing a problem. I was not born by C-Section; and I was breastfed as a child. However - when I was very young I came down with a very serious case of food poisoning. I was given heavy antibiotics during this period of time to resolve the problem. Aside from that I was relatively free of antibiotics, though.


----------



## NothingL (Nov 22, 2014)

I was born naturally, breastfed, took antibiotics ONLY once in my life and developed IBS/IBD because of it. I do have arthritis/liver problems.

It only takes one instance of antibiotics to throw off your gut bacteria. The subject of whether antibiotics (imbalanced gut microbiota) causes health problems is not up for debate.

Studies have proven that antibiotic use is correlated with IBD and IBS, Arthritis, Obesity, and few other autoimmune diseases. The more antibiotics you take, the greater your chance of developing chronic conditions in the future.

http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/285453.php

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3736797/

http://archpedi.jamanetwork.com/article.aspx?articleid=1909801

Everyday new research is emerging linking imbalanced gut bacteria with chronic conditions. Autism, Parkinson's, and Multiple Sclerosis is the new link.

Antibiotic over use (plus shitty and fatty processed diet) is the cancer of modern society.


----------



## andreea (Dec 20, 2013)

alexolx123,admire your strive to go to the root cause, i only wish that doctors were like you, but to answer your question. i was 13 at the time, never did drugs, never smoked and alcohol was not something that i do/did in excess, did not go to the point of getting myself drunk, nonetheless suffer an intoxication with alcohol that would result in a gastrointestinal issue.i dont scratch myself more than usual human beings, actually have quite a sharp memory and the tongue, i dont know, i haven't been paying attention.i did repeated stool tests, as i mentioned, that was an old condition that i think triggered my ibs but the stool tests that i did this year showed everything was ok. my gastoenterologist did not suggest sibo tests. she just put me on yes, antibiotics ), just in case i had any parasites but after that i took 4 moths of probiotics. so i guess it evened out. i always feel ok while on probiotics,but after i'm done with them it's back to "normal"


----------



## alexolx123 (Dec 6, 2014)

I just added all replies to the results -* if anyone forgot to mention food poisening* please let me know!

*NothingL *really brought a valuable reply to our thread. So it seems that studies, with real and scientific data, are reporting results that what we are saying and concluding here to be true. This is not something that surprises me because I didnt came up with the theory out of the blue by divine enlightenment.

What trully surprises me is that 95% of the professionals of the area (doctors, gastroentretologists etc) still tell me IBS is just somehing in my head, and there's nothing more than stress into the equation !!!!!!?????

*andreea, *as for what we are concluding here, the use of probiotics doesnt even out. Im back with questions I forgot yesteday:

Do you have recurrent vaginal infections? do you have dandruff/flaky scalp? feel ass itching? do you have severe PMS? very unregular menstruation cycles? or by contrast - are you using a very strong pill? do you have problems sleeping/always wake up very tired? do you have acne? do you feel acid when you pee? do you fell your stress causes you to go to the bathroom, with no doubt it is stress that triggers your IBS? are you taking antidepressives for long period of time? any other medication?

If *none *of the above is positive for you, I think you just have food intolerances and your digestive system is depleted. In your case, I would:

- try to get a test for IgG and eliminate the foods that you are allergic to.(do you, sometimes eat something you have to run to the bathroom without the food even had time to reach the bowels? with imperative pain that relieves after diarreha?) If you dont want to do the test you should start with a very strick diet (like boiled chicken and boiled potatoes or boiled fish and white rice or both) for a week or 2 and when you are diarrhea and pain free start testing new foods (that's what I did and Im symptoms free for some time now - but *I just cant slip and eat nothing else: *http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/204402-alexs-successful-food-log-bammm/ )

- add VSL#3 probiotic, yours can be a weak or incomplete one

- add one cycle of Saccharomyces boulardii (only once you are out of antibiotics!!)

- add digestive enzymes

- add turmeric to your diet

- add zinc and vitamine A (buy in separate, not those centrum ####)

- balance the diet to be more alkaline (more *safe* fruits and veggies or as you still dont know your safe foods at this point:

- add big ammounts during the day (not big ammounts at one time) of peppermint tea and oregano tea using dried leaves (I explain how it should be done in my food log)

do this for at least two weeks







this is what I would do since you got all the other possible causes down


----------



## zeroblue (Aug 7, 2013)

No c-section

I was breastfed

Very minor courses of anti-biotics, maybe 2-3 times but they were unavoidable (ear infection, for example)

This all started after a bout of gastroenteritis


----------



## alexolx123 (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi zeroblue ! thank you for your input..Im adding to the result reply ! I will count gastroenteritis as food poisoning


----------



## nikhilsign (Sep 19, 2013)

Hello alex

I have problem of leaky gas and IBS-C since my birth but got to know at early age. I'm 25 now and still suffering from this problem .

*Was born by C-section*

*Was not breastfed*

*Long course of antibiotics which started at the age of 2 months to 16 months because of Pneumonia problem.*

*Symptoms*: Leaky gas , indigestion , incomplete evacuation , fatigue

*Test* : X ray, ct scan , endoscopy , colonscopy, blood test reports are NORMAL

Please help me!


----------



## alexolx123 (Dec 6, 2014)

Hey man thanks for your input, I saw your messages but I cant reply them I dont know why..

Have you tried any medication? Try use magnesium when you are constipated.

To make your life better in the long term (not only IBS) I suggest you take your food choices very seriously, start moving your body (lifting heavy weights, sprinting..anything that is intense) and try some relaxation techniques like yoga, meditation, reading, deep breathing etc

Start eating real whole foods, using turmeric/curcuma (no curry),* lots of fruits and vegetables*!!!! and drinking peppermint tea (infused so the oil can mix into the water)



> Each person is unique. But in general, foods that are high in fat, fried foods, spicy foods, alcohol, and caffeinated coffee and tea can be problematic. Some foods, such as beans, cabbage, broccoli, Brussels sprouts, cauliflower, peas, onions, and bagels, that can cause minor discomfort in a normal GI tract can cause significant bloating, gas, and abdominal pain in IBS sufferers.


Read this : http://www.webmd.com/ibs/diet-solution-ibs

Good luck!


----------



## Georgie Lizzie (Dec 14, 2014)

I was born by c-section, not breast-fed but no long-term or frequent doses of antibiotics that I'm aware of
However, I have most definetly taken anti bionics for things like chest infections, water infections probably on 8 different occasions in my life (22yrs) so haven't avoided them completely

Symptoms - ibs-c and horrific bloating


----------



## SheLikesCats (Feb 3, 2015)

I was a very premature baby. I was due Mid-February but was born in December. I was born via emergency C-Section and because I was so early I could not be breast fed. I was given multiple doses of antibiotics over the years to address unruly acne, chronic tonsillitis, surgeries, etc. I started paying the price for all of this about three years ago. Up until that point my digestion was pretty solid. I had regular BM's, rarely any pain, no gas issues, no reflux (unless I had too much alcohol) and I could eat anything. Three years ago I had acute gastroenteritis, and that was just enough to tip the scale... Since IBS I feel like my body is a ticking time bomb; I'm the worst dinner date. I've tried a lot of things, the best thing for me is low/moderate FODMAP diet. It works most of the time. My flares I can trace back to intense stress, cheating on my FODMAP diet, or during bad bouts of PMS. I really hope the medical profession will be able to restore the strains we were never colonized with or were killed off by antibiotics. It's all so crummy, I was crossing my fingers for FMT to be a strong treatment or cure. But thanks to the US FDA we are stuck in limbo and will likely need to wait many years, or result to riskier DIY treatments. I just want to be able to eat normally again. I used to love going out to restaurants and trying new cuisine, these days my diet staples are much simpler. I miss soup the most... soup and pho were some of my favorites, I could eat them daily.


----------



## moufie (Jul 14, 2003)

1 - Were you born by C-Section ? No
2 - Were you not breastfed? No
3 - Were you given lots of antibiotic as? Yes as adult 19 yo (Giardia) I'm pi-ibs
4 - do you have any other chronic diseases/autoimmunity ? No (anxiety though)


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

> SO NOW I ASK YOU IBS SUffERER, *1* - Were you born by C-Section ?* 2* - Were you not breastfed? *3* - Were you given lots of antibiotics as *a)* a child, *b )* as a teenager or *c)* even as an adult for long time? *4* - do you have any other chronic diseases/autoimmunity ?


1- not sure, but i think no. I'll ask my mom. She'll be surprised. 2- no, 3a) low, b)High, c)medium 4-No.

I did have constipation and frequent rectal itching as a child. I used to poop once in 2-3 days. However, I ate and drank well (almost everything), never felt bloated, slept very well. Basically, I had constipation without the painful IBS symptoms.


----------

